# My first con. Looking for roomies. D:



## Raniko (May 21, 2008)

I plan to go to FA: U. I'm saving money from commissions to be able to commute to and from the hotel, but I probably wouldn't have enough after that to pay an entire hotel room by myself for two nights. 

I'm hoping I can join in with a pair of furs, or even just one, to split a single hotel room bill. I'd be coming from Westchester, NY, and I plan to go to the con for all three days. 

If there's any other information you need, I can give it to you.  Even my phone number, if that's how you'd like to keep in touch. This would be, again, my very first con, and I really want to have fun. 

If you already have a room or something, and are okay with me staying in it and helping to pay, please send me an IM, or an FA note. I have MSN and AIM. I'll also check this topic daily if you choose to post here or something - But it would be more convenient for me to be IM'd. 

MSN: nijimitsukai at gmail dot com
AIM: lolVango

I hope I get some kind of response. Thanks for reading.

-Raniko

PS - I'm selling conbadges if you want to help me out.  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/386162/


----------



## Calamity (May 25, 2008)

i dont know the rules about the hotel rooms...i have a room with 4 people, but if you cant find a place you could cram into mine if need be

its going to be my 1st con as well and 2 of the people in there as well. they arent furries tho, lol.


----------



## Firr (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm getting a room there, if you are still looking for a roommate.  I've been to a few cons before, but I haven't been to FA:U yet...  I was planning on taking the train in, arriving on Thursday, and leaving Monday.  
Hit me up on AIM (firr13) or send me an E-mail (billybob@wtf.com) if you are intrested.


----------

